# More Catholics than Anglicans in Britain



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2007)

More Catholics than Anglicans in Britain (Dec. 24, 2007)


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 25, 2007)

The article mentions that both churches are actually in decline there. What was not mentioned has been noted elsewhere, namely that the most common boy's name in Britain today is Mohammed.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 25, 2007)

What do you think of the ideas to curb the decline?:



> To combat the declining interest in traditional religion, the Anglican Church has introduced radical forms of evangelism that include nightclub chaplains, a floating church on a barge and even internet congregations.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 25, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> What do you think of the ideas to curb the decline?:
> 
> 
> 
> > To combat the declining interest in traditional religion, the Anglican Church has introduced radical forms of evangelism that include nightclub chaplains, a floating church on a barge and even internet congregations.



My understanding is that many Anglican churches have been using "non-traditional" methods for years.


----------



## thisistim (Dec 27, 2007)

i'm all for "new" methods that promote a correct understanding of ecclesiology and communicate a proper respect for being in-not-of and all that jazz...

but nightclub chaplins? internet congregations? hm.


----------



## etexas (Dec 27, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> The article mentions that both churches are actually in decline there. What was not mentioned has been noted elsewhere, namely that the most common boy's name in Britain today is Mohammed.


Very good point! When Tony Blair Swam The Tiber what the RCC in England (the celebration aside) was that yes, you are correct my friend, BOTH Churches are in decline!


----------

